

Show HN: An independent news reader, mobile app replacement - emma_b
https://feedial.com/

======
neuter
Feedback on landing and signup: Slick. Streamlined. Looks good. You've got
talent. Keep going. Hope you can market it and find a fit and business model.
Something special here.

~~~
emma_b
Thank you very much

------
emma_b
Especially in need of feedback from mobile users and anyone with an interest
in accessibility.

------
tacone
Feels very fast. Good job!

